# Production Date Calculator



## angeleye (Dec 25, 2007)

does anyone have a link to a production date calculator type site like the seiko one but for a citizen? done a search and searched the web but cannot find anything helpful, thanks!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

As far as I know there isnt one...


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Nope I've never seen one either and god knows I've looked hard enough.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

This is the only one I`ve come across, from our very own forum no less :rltb:



K.I.T.T. said:


> *Dating Seiko & Citizen Watches:*
> 
> Well it's pretty easy just so long as you know when the Movements were in production... So for example the Seiko SKX007 Powered by a 7S26 Automatic Movement. With a serial number of 1N0596 is easy to date...
> 
> ...


----------

